# Preferred Oil change location



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

Where do you go to get you oil changed? I live in the city and really dont wanna change my oil in the middle of the street


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I used to live in a city and I did do it on the streets.
If you don't want to do this... stealership or a competent independent VW specialist


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Preferred Oil change location (QwkMK5)*

Your dumb to take to any lube place. If you do not have the means take it to a good mechanic or the dealer.
Lube places are not trust worthy, oils are cheap and filters are cheap.
labor is ignorant.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Preferred Oil change location (QwkMK5)*

Just changed it yesterday and it is extremely easy to do. Suggest doing it yourself or take it to a good indy mechanic. Avoid the dealer if at all possible.


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

ya, say no to lube places such a jiffy lube. they screw shizz up. and as for the stealership, no to that as well, because they will charge you friggin $150 just to change the oil







if you do take it somewhere, take it to a place that knows vws. like, for instance, for any work i cant do myself, i take it to a local shop called precision imports. they know what there doin, and are cheap. if you can find a place like that, it is best. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

this poll is funny. 
Do you think the types of people who would enter a forum on oil and lubrication let someone else have the fun of changing their oil??


----------



## deanf (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*

$150 at the dealer? Get another dealer.
I had mine done at the dealer for $65, after checking with a reputable foreign car shop a block from the dealer. They wanted $63. For me, the extra $2 is worth it for the dealer to keep track of the oil change in the computer.


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

I live in the the city but luckily the apartment I'm in right now comes with a two car garage out back.









Which reminds me, I should be doing an oil change soon..
Edit: by the way, this shop called European-American Motor or something by Lincoln and Addison specializes in (you guessed it) European cars. I took my MKIV there to get some help removing a stripped bolt and decided to get my transmission fluid changed too since I had the fluid (Redline MT90) sitting in my trunk anyway. The owner gave me a good price and even did it for me that day since I was going on a road trip the next day. I bet he would hook you up with a decent price on an oil change and he seems to know his stuff, so I doubt he'll mess anything up. The parking lot and work bays were filled with current and vintage Audis, Mercedes, BMWs, Saabs, etc.
Edit 2: Link with a couple reviews and phone number/address: http://www.yelp.com/biz/europe...icago

_Modified by intoflatlines at 3:16 PM 11-10-2008_


_Modified by intoflatlines at 3:19 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (intoflatlines)*

It's either myself or my buddy's place, but when these aren't possible, I'm luckyto live by a Mobil oil change shop, only one in the area for a good 4 miles.


----------

